# value going down?



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

I was curious about the trade in value of my 06 GTO (a4 and 4K miles) so i took it the my local Miami carmax for an appraisal and i got a big shock. they said my car was in great shape and mark everything as great and then told me that they were giving me a generous price of $21,500. i laughed and told them that i bought the car 6 months ago and they are telling me that its worth $12k less than its sticker. So I will be a GTO owner for a long time. I'm glad a love the car


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Not surprised. The car has a V8, it has never been a huge seller, and with the gas prices the way they are -- it's like the trunk is filled with radioactive waste. Hang in there. All cars are truly lousy investments. That's why I'm planning on keeping mine for a looooooooong time. I'd have paid off my '04 now, but I'm still taking advantage of the 0% GMAC money available at the time of purchase.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

With the theme of one mans loss is another is another mans gain.....

This Monday I flew to northern Indiana and purchased a 2004 Pulse Red, M6 with only 3,000 actual miles on it for a mere $19,700. The only way this car could look more like it just came off the showroom floor is if the odometer read 0 miles! I drove it back to So. IL and absolutely love it so far! It is the car I've always wanted but never could afford until now. I'm looking forward to many years of ownership. 

Doug




"Superman wears Jack Bauer underwear"


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

i was a little surprised but not to bad. my only concern is that i need to refinance the car and i don't know if I'll be able due to me being upside down as bad as i am. but hey i got the car of my dreams so i guess i just need to pay for it...


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

good luck with the new car. i love mine


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone that pays close to sticker for these cars had better be in love with it, because the only way they will get their money out of it is to drive it for years and years.

The '04's especially can be had for some very low prices. Looks like one guy found a real cherry with only 3K miles on it, but even that price is about what someone with a GM card could have purchased it brand new in December of '04. 

Big rebates and incentives kill resale value in GM cars. Add to that the gas situation, and the average Joe just can't afford something like a GTO. The people with more money probably opt for the Vette, or another exotic, so here we sit with our 400 HP sleepers. That's OK with me.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

It's a sad fact that I've just experienced first-hand.

There is absolutely no doubt that the horrible resale value on this car was due as much to the Red Wedgie nailed to exterior as it was to the miles I piled on it. I've actually been told this by a _P-P-_Pontiac / GMC salesman! In fact...about the only Domestically-badged car that holds resale value reasonably well is the Corvette...the rest are insta-losers.

I don't really mind- I've had many, _many_ grins and laughs with my Holden. It has been a damned fun car- definitely an attention-getting, ticket-gaining, tire-eating, gas-guzzling grin machine. However, I have learned my lesson and will never, _ever_ again let a Domestically-badged car darken my driveway.

I got a much better deal on the VW GTI...bought her with 6500 miles on the clock, $22,300 out the door. I stole it, and let some other sucker take the initial depreciation hit...and it still smells brand-new. I'd like to think that I've also learned a valuable lesson about modding a daily long-haul driver...then again, I'm already looking a Bilstein Pro springs, Koni FSDs, and Neuspeed exhausts for my GTI. What can I say- _modifitus nervosa_ is a disease with no known cure...


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

At this point in the game, no one can determine the collector value of the new GTO. Determined by what someone is willing to pay to own one, it can not be measured by Kelleys or any other value book. Patience Padewan! If in fact the cost of gas has an impact on the purchase of "muscle cars" later down the road we will be vindicated. There has always been a market for Detroit Muscle and I think it will be there in the future. Take care of your beast and it will pay you dividends in the future. May the FARCE be with you.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> At this point in the game, no one can determine the collector value of the new GTO. Determined by what someone is willing to pay to own one, it can not be measured by Kelleys or any other value book. Patience Padewan! If in fact the cost of gas has an impact on the purchase of "muscle cars" later down the road we will be vindicated. There has always been a market for Detroit Muscle and I think it will be there in the future. Take care of your beast and it will pay you dividends in the future. May the FARCE be with you.



This is probably true to a certain degree...I guess the thrust of my point is that, from a financial perspective, I picked a poor steed for a daily driver.

It was a fun-assed car, though. :cool


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

carmax always lowballs... check there site, they will only purchase low wholesale... so go figure! look at nada... clean retail is $28k for a 2006


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

bigmac said:


> carmax always lowballs... check there site, they will only purchase low wholesale... so go figure! look at nada... clean retail is $28k for a 2006


NADA is notoriously high in my area. A better judge of price is usually Edmunds. Grade the car realistically, and they will usually be pretty close.

I've had dealers tell me that they use the black book (auction sales) for their trades, grade them at average, and don't add anything for options. Now there's a low ball price for you. 

I think I'll go check out Edmunds on my '05 now!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

bigmac said:


> carmax always lowballs... check there site, they will only purchase low wholesale... so go figure! look at nada... clean retail is $28k for a 2006


NADA & Edmunds are useless and mean absolutely zip...every stealership I dealt with wanted to basically give low KBB. I just went through all this crap personally. CarMax actually offered me more for my car in cash than most stealerships wanted to give me as a trade! These cars just don't move.

Luckily, I wasn't _too_ far upside-down from what I finally sold my Monaro for...but the guy I sold it to got a freaking _deal_- and it _still_ took two weeks to sell!
Sad truth is that with New '06 GTOs on the _P-P-_Pontiac lots going for the mid-$20k range, resale value is in the sewer. Owners of '04s are especially hurting...and granted- the ballistic mileage on my car really hurt. It doesn't matter tht the car had been maintained religiously and upgraded heavily.

These is facts, people. We own niche cars- the secret is finding someone who will appreciate these cars for the performance bargain they really are...and that ain't easy.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I think the area has a lot to do with it. 

I was very pleasantly surprised a couple weeks ago. Traded my '99 Maxima with 135K on the odo for a new Sentra. Where I work I get the supplier or VPP pricing on new Nissans. 

I had figured $3500-$4000 trade. The car needed tires, clutch wasn't too far away, antenna didn't go up any more, and some of the usual wear and tear. 

They came out with $5500 trade in on a VPP purchase, which is under $200 under invoice, and there was $1K in rebates. On top of that, they never even drove it. Amazing. They must really want to get rid of those Sentras. 

First trade in I didn't even argue. It was hard enough not to appear excited. I did refuse to pay the processing fees, but I never pay those anyhow. 

Anyhow, picked up the car (our only automatic) and very happy. With gas where it is, the Goat is now an ice cream getter, much like my Chevelle was. The Sentra's the daily driver, and I'm averaging 33-35 MPG on my commute.


----------



## Bigcoyote (Apr 21, 2007)

As with any new car you can expect at least a 20% loss in value as soon as you sign the contract. Add in all the GM rebates & 0% deals & dealers discounting and you easily get a 30% or more loss in value. But our cars are one of a kind and are FUN to drive!!!. 

My only good exp. with resale was with my 2004 MINI Cooper S -- I bought it used for 21K. I traded the MINI in on the GTO - the GTO was 26K and they gave me 21K for the MINI... not badarty: 

Granted, I did alot of mods to the MINI and had several thousand in upgrades that stayed with the car. But most dealers do not pay for mods or upgrades - they go by KBB and thats it. 
KBB on my MINI was something like 20K or 20.5K and they gave me a little more because it was in great shape and had some very nice mods. 

But , normally I expect to loose $$ on trade-ins unless I have had them for over 3-4 years.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

well its not a GTO problem...all cars lose value the instant it is driven off the lot(a neighbor of mine is trying to sell his 05 RX-8 for under 20K),and anybody who thinks that putting a bunch of "mods" on the car makes the value go up is crazy,in some cases it can even lower the value of a car
its your choice to mod your car but come time to sell don't even think that you will get any of that mod money back because you probably won't!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The depreciation rate of domestically-branded cars is substantially steeper than _most_ European and Asian branded cars.

This is a fact.

Deal with it accordingly.

The Mazda RX-8 is a poor counter-example because it's a gutless, fuel-whoring mistake.


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I personally think that one of the reasons that there is such a bad resell value on the car is because GM messed up and named it the "GTO". Even though GM was never planning on making it like the old one... almost everyone thought it was going to resembled to the older style and to their surprise it didnt. That turned a lot of people alway from them. 

Whenever I talk to someone about a GTO that is a big fan or the older style they quickly add, "the new GTOs are nothing like the old ones!"


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

the new GTOs are nothing like the old ones!"

Thank God!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I was very pleasantly surprised a couple weeks ago. Traded my '99 Maxima with 135K on the odo for a new Sentra. Where I work I get the supplier or VPP pricing on new Nissans.


It's a sedan that gets, while not great, good enough gas mileage. Four doors. A real trunk. And the Nissan name. It all adds up. 

On the other hand, our cars are considered a failure in the marketplace because of the GTO name. And here in California, all _eight_ of GM's nameplates hold less that _ten_ percent marketshare _combined._ Translation? Dog doo resale.

Wish it wasn't the case -- but it's true.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

b_a_betterperson said:


> It's a sedan that gets, while not great, good enough gas mileage. Four doors. A real trunk. And the Nissan name. It all adds up.
> 
> On the other hand, our cars are considered a failure in the marketplace because of the GTO name. And here in California, all _eight_ of GM's nameplates hold less that _ten_ percent marketshare _combined._ Translation? Dog doo resale.
> 
> Wish it wasn't the case -- but it's true.


Yup - true nuff. But....... I remember when I was just a wee lad. Judge Goats, the venerable Superbird, and the Boss niner Mustang. The odd and expensive Z-28. Rare, but god awful wierd in their day. NAILED to the dealer floor. Not one normal soul bought these cars and they were being sold for DEEP discounts. I remember with alarming clarity being 8 years old and looking at a Boss 429 Mustang. I wanted my Dad to buy it SSOOOOOSSSSOOOO badly. He did too, but with a Ford Hemi under the hood and a tiny backseat, it was a no go even with a massively deep discount, ended up with a lowly little Maverick which served mom well for many a year, despite it's nearly identical backseat space. Oh well - perils of the the family man. Point being, (and I could be dead wrong with the new Goat, but I don't think so) is that this car has the "potential" for going down in history as one of those. The handwriting is on the wall. We've all seen it, and sometimes it is crap (1978 Cobra II ie). Both my Dad and I would kill today for a Hemi Superbird or Daytona, not to mention the aforementioned Boss 429 Rustang. We are not as rare, but things look similar to a degree. I'm thinking it will be real interesting to see how the NG holds up 15 years from now. 

Buying a car such as the GTO for resale is a plan destined to fail. It always is with a low production niche or halo car (any car for that matter). We'll suck hind tit for a LONG time, and at the end of the day, we still may be the hungry piglet, but I'm thinking prolly not in the long run. Given the fact the the GTO is the performance bargain of the era, I'm gonna drive, smile, and take good care of the little mistake from down unda. If I'm right, yahoo. If not, who gives a damn, it was a great toy.


----------



## Bandit (Feb 13, 2007)

muscleT said:


> I was curious about the trade in value of my 06 GTO (a4 and 4K miles) so i took it the my local Miami carmax for an appraisal and i got a big shock. they said my car was in great shape and mark everything as great and then told me that they were giving me a generous price of $21,500. i laughed and told them that i bought the car 6 months ago and they are telling me that its worth $12k less than its sticker. So I will be a GTO owner for a long time. I'm glad a love the car


_Going_ down? Down from the get-go really.

Yes all cars depreciate once titled, but c'mon... it's a RARE instance to see a brand new car depreciate while still sitting ON a dealer's lot, but this is the case for the GTO. No one pays sticker, or even near for one on the remaining brand new 06's.

Mine stickered at $32k with all options on the tag and I paid $25k.

When I realized the mistake I had made purchasing the car dealers all offered the same deal... KBB value: $23k.

Thank goodness the dealership I bought from still had my car and we reversed the deal (I lost nothing) after 7 weeks of ownership on the GTO.



noz34me said:


> ...the average Joe just can't afford something like a GTO.


That was a joke right? The Mustang, and GTO ARE made for the average Joe because they are budget priced performance cars.



bigmac said:


> carmax always lowballs... check there site, they will only purchase low wholesale... so go figure! look at nada... clean retail is $28k for a 2006


"Retail" is what you should expect to PAY at a dealer after markup. When they are BUYING YOUR car you look at trade-in value, or at best (never happens) private party sale value.

Most dealerships will also print off a list of current auctions on like-cars (similar options and mileage) to show you what they are able to currently buy the car for.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

bg2m8o said:


> I remember when I was just a wee lad. Judge Goats, the venerable Superbird, and the Boss niner Mustang. The odd and expensive Z-28. Rare, but god awful wierd in their day. NAILED to the dealer floor. Not one normal soul bought these cars and they were being sold for DEEP discounts. I remember with alarming clarity being 8 years old and looking at a Boss 429 Mustang. I wanted my Dad to buy it SSOOOOOSSSSOOOO badly.


When you said Superbird and nailed to the floor -- I remember sales of those were so bad dealers were taking the rear wings off and throwing them away just to help try to move them.

Just went to a car show a couple of weeks ago. One guy had a 1966 Charger with the window sticker on display. I don't remember the price of the car -- I think the base was around $2600 -- but after stuff like the $2 cigar lighter, $15 AM radio and $900 Hemi engine option -- the bottom line was $3800. I thought to myself, damn, can you imagine an engine option costing $10,000 in today's money? No wonder these things are so rare...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

*value*

Car value always drop quick.. you will make more money if you sell it yourself,,

I am keeping mine. it is one of only 35 made.. 05 Yellow Jacket, Automatic, with Factory 18 in wheels


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> It's a sad fact that I've just experienced first-hand.
> 
> There is absolutely no doubt that the horrible resale value on this car was due as much to the Red Wedgie nailed to exterior as it was to the miles I piled on it. I've actually been told this by a _P-P-_Pontiac / GMC salesman! In fact...about the only Domestically-badged car that holds resale value reasonably well is the Corvette...the rest are insta-losers.
> 
> ...


$22.3K for a used 4-banger V-dub, hmmm . . . what ever happened to that Cayman or the M-coupe? :confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> $22.3K for a used 4-banger V-dub, hmmm . . . what ever happened to that Cayman or the M-coupe? :confused


Common sense and fiscal responsibility made a drive by and smacked me upside the head with an accounting ledger. 

I drive 40,000 miles per year, and Premium is now running $3.75/gal....I have no doubt that we will see $4.00/gal very soon. This kind of driving destroys a vehicle's value and burns a _lot_ of gas.

I tried to make the spreadsheets bend my way (Daddy wanted an M-Coupe!) but the stupid math wouldn't cooperate.

I went for the best price- performance - fuel efficiency matrix I could find. The GTI nails it. _Damn_ that's a fun little car.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Only time will tell if the value of these cars will climb.....A lot of time.

When the muscle cars were the norm, they depreciated for a long time before they became collectibles and the value of them went through the roof.

Will this happen with these cars? No one knows for certain. Only roughly 40K sold in 3 years with the styling, maybe, but it's a crap shoot.

I am sure if many of us knew our cars back then command the $$ we are seeing now, we may have held on to them.

20 years from now hoping to see the values of these cars escalate is a long time for many "older" owners to wait to see if these go the same route as the older GTO's.*


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Bandit said:


> _Going_ down? Down from the get-go really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Cars are a depreciating asset....it doesn't matter what you buy, they *ALL* go down in value as soon as you drive it off the lot. Imports tend to not take the hit as bad as domestics, but every car does take a hit.

Just enjoy the ride!:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> Cars are a depreciating asset....it doesn't matter what you buy, they *ALL* go down in value as soon as you drive it off the lot. Imports tend to not take the hit as bad as domestics, but every car does take a hit.
> 
> Just enjoy the ride!:cheers


:agree :agree :agree


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Common sense and fiscal responsibility made a drive by and smacked me upside the head with an accounting ledger.
> 
> I drive 40,000 miles per year, and Premium is now running $3.75/gal....I have no doubt that we will see $4.00/gal very soon. This kind of driving destroys a vehicle's value and burns a _lot_ of gas.
> 
> ...


I had a 2001 GTI, drove it for 59,000 miles. I had more problems with that thing than any other car I've had. Keep an eye on it close while its still under warranty. I'll bet you a case of beer your front windows fall into your doors :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

tanktronic said:


> I had a 2001 GTI, drove it for 59,000 miles. I had more problems with that thing than any other car I've had. Keep an eye on it close while its still under warranty. I'll bet you a case of beer your front windows fall into your doors :willy:


Mine is a MkV.

Make the beer Arrogant Bastard Ale, and you're on.


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I've found that buying and un-sold year old car is the way to go. A year ago I bought a 2005 Mazdaspeed Miata for 6500 under sticker, drove it 13,000 miles, destroyed the transmission twice (MSM's are known for bad transmissions) ate all the tread off all four tires, installed an intake that was supposed to be the best then it rusted on me after 3 months, then turned around and tried selling the car to Carmax. They offered me 14k for it and said the only thing wrong with it was the tire wear. I brought it to a Pontiac dealer by my house and tried trading it in on a black on red M6 but the guy wouldn't budge on the price. So, like an intelligent buyer, I hopped in my 15 year old Nissan and headed to the next dealer. After telling this guy that I was offered 17,500 for the Miata and 28,500 for the goat, we started dealing. He never looked at the car, just told me 'clean it up real good, bring it in here tomorrow, and we'll make a deal'. I washed it up, unplugged the battery so the check engine light turned off, then brought it in. The guy gave me more for the Miata then I could have hoped for selling it straight up then gave me the Goat with 4500 off sticker and I got 0% financing. The other thing that helped was that he had 4 goats on the lot, red, yellow, orange, and my cyclone gray. He said the car I wanted got the least action and wasn't grabbing enough attention (cause the other three are much flashier). So with the deals he gave me on both cars, the tax savings, and the 0% financing, I figure I made out like a bandit on this car and could care less what the resale value is, I plan on keeping this thing til I'm 80 (which is still 60 years away).


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

Did I buy my car to drive or to sell, hmmmm, In the back of my mind I think they might be worth something one day, right now I'd lose my a## if I had to sell. I plan on keeping it for a while, and enjoy driving it. So to all you owners, Don't worry be happy :cool and drive on


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

bigcountry said:


> Did I buy my car to drive or to sell, hmmmm, In the back of my mind I think they might be worth something one day, right now I'd lose my a## if I had to sell. I plan on keeping it for a while, and enjoy driving it. So to all you owners, Don't worry be happy :cool and drive on




:agree :agree :agree :agree


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

A dealer told me my 99 LS1 Camaro with all options and garaged and waxed for 8 years was worth $4200 on a trade. I paid somewhere around 27,500 for it back then. It's in EXCELLENT condition, not a mark on it. That's with all service records, a tune up, new brakes and rotors last year, new tires..didn't matter at all. One dealer told me 4800 and didn't even look at the car. I know trade in value is lower, but it's still a bad joke when it comes time to sell these things.
Bottom line...ENJOY the car.

The reason I've ventured to the Vette world and started looking more seriously at those is that at LEAST they will be worth 30 grand in 8 years (private sale) even with 60k miles on them...(check teh used listings, its pretty crazy what they go for with mileage on them). I like the idea of paying 42k and getting to sell it for high 20's or so when im done with it.


----------



## GM_USA#1 (May 2, 2007)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> I personally think that one of the reasons that there is such a bad resell value on the car is because GM messed up and named it the "GTO". Even though GM was never planning on making it like the old one... almost everyone thought it was going to resembled to the older style and to their surprise it didnt. That turned a lot of people alway from them.
> 
> Whenever I talk to someone about a GTO that is a big fan or the older style they quickly add, "the new GTOs are nothing like the old ones!"



LOL...if the new GTO's were anything like the old GTO's they surely wouldn't sell!


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

I'm not saying they would or wouldn't sell... I just know the older people I talked that grew up with the older style were not interested in the GTO because it was nothing like the old ones. Not saying everyone just the ones I talked to. All to their own! I love mine


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> I'm not saying they would or wouldn't sell... I just know the older people I talked that grew up with the older style were not interested in the GTO because it was nothing like the old ones. Not saying everyone just the ones I talked to. All to their own! I love mine


A lot of 30's - 60's folks want the retro styling and all the modern conveniences. The Goat falls short in styling with them.

Late teens and early 20's love the styling of the Goat- - they just don't have the money or are in the wrong situation to buy one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> I'm not saying they would or wouldn't sell... I just know the older people I talked that grew up with the older style were not interested in the GTO because it was nothing like the old ones. Not saying everyone just the ones I talked to. All to their own! I love mine


*What's amazing to me is, MANY say "it don't look like a GTO." Just what is a modern day GTO supposed to look like? A 66? 70? 74? To me a 1974 GTO didn't look like a GTO, so what? You ask 100 different people what should it look like, you'll get 100 different responses. Maybe if Car and Driver designed the new GTO It would be more appealing?  

Anyone see the Cougar? Looks nothing like the "old" Cougar. The Cougar was a muscle car. I see no busting on that car. The new one has a modern design, but that's ok it don't have 400 hp. 

Take one of these people who say it don't look like a GTO, put their ass in the passenger seat, buckle them in and take them for a ride of their life and then ask them if it performs like a GTO. *


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *What's amazing to me is, MANY say "it don't look like a GTO." Just what is a modern day GTO supposed to look like? A 66? 70? 74? To me a 1974 GTO didn't look like a GTO, so what? You ask 100 different people what should it look like, you'll get 100 different responses. Maybe if Car and Driver designed the new GTO It would be more appealing?
> 
> Anyone see the Cougar? Looks nothing like the "old" Cougar. The Cougar was a muscle car. I see no busting on that car. The new one has a modern design, but that's ok it don't have 400 hp.
> 
> Take one of these people who say it don't look like a GTO, put their ass in the passenger seat, buckle them in and take them for a ride of their life and then ask them if it performs like a GTO. *


The new Cougar IMHO was a very nicely designed car. Unfortunately the people in Flint Michigan couldn't build it reliably. Terrible service record; for God's sake do not buy a used one.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

noz34me said:


> The new Cougar IMHO was a very nicely designed car. Unfortunately the people in Flint Michigan couldn't build it reliably. Terrible service record; for God's sake do not buy a used one.


*I don't think they are bad looking at all. In fact I think they are sharp. I don't know any thing about them. I don't see that many on the road. They look nothing like a "Cougar" like the GTO looks nothing like a GTO. :willy: :willy: *


----------



## GM_USA#1 (May 2, 2007)

2005_GTO_Girl said:


> I'm not saying they would or wouldn't sell... I just know the older people I talked that grew up with the older style were not interested in the GTO because it was nothing like the old ones. Not saying everyone just the ones I talked to. All to their own! I love mine


I'm with you...I hear the samething! I grew up riding in my fathers '65 GTO spd Tri-power as a kid. Very vivd memories. My father loves the new GTO.


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *What's amazing to me is, MANY say "it don't look like a GTO." Just what is a modern day GTO supposed to look like? A 66? 70? 74? To me a 1974 GTO didn't look like a GTO, so what? You ask 100 different people what should it look like, you'll get 100 different responses. Maybe if Car and Driver designed the new GTO It would be more appealing?
> 
> Anyone see the Cougar? Looks nothing like the "old" Cougar. The Cougar was a muscle car. I see no busting on that car. The new one has a modern design, but that's ok it don't have 400 hp.
> 
> Take one of these people who say it don't look like a GTO, put their ass in the passenger seat, buckle them in and take them for a ride of their life and then ask them if it performs like a GTO. *





Amen brother! :agree That's exactly why I bought mine...it runs like a striped a-- ape, is very comfortable and I for one do like the styling. I'm 44 yrs old and plan on enjoying this car for several years. I could care less if it doesn't look like a "classic" Goat. I get nothing but positive comments in my area, and haven't heard any comments like others report about it not looking like a GTO.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey guys i didnt buy my gto for what the resell will be, but have you seen what people get for the gm syclone with high miles $10,000 to 20,000 and they were buiilt in 1991 , i know the production numbers on that TRUCK (2 PASSENGER)were like 2500 but i would not mind getting $12,000 for my goat after 17yrs and 100,000 miles later .GRAND NATIONALS,LATE MODEL TURBO SUPRAS AND RX-7 ,GM TYPHOONS,LATEMODEL NISSAN Z'S,89 TURBO TRANS AM, THESE CARS STILL CATCH SOME NICE BUCKS FOR THERE AGE , I KNOW ITS NOT BARRET JACKSON $$$ . JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *I don't think they are bad looking at all. In fact I think they are sharp. I don't know any thing about them. I don't see that many on the road. They look nothing like a "Cougar" like the GTO looks nothing like a GTO. :willy: :willy: *


Not sure what you're saying. Are you agreeing with me on the Cougar? I said they were very nicely designed- - - -


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

noz34me said:


> Not sure what you're saying. Are you agreeing with me on the Cougar? I said they were very nicely designed- - - -


*As stated, I think the Cougars are not bad looking. I don't know anything about them other than they look sharp to me. Don't know the displacement or even what the interior looks like. The ones I have seen look nice.

My point was... The Cougar was a muscle car. The car was brought back and redesigned like the GTO was. Yet the uproar on the looks of the GTO is still vibrating around the auto world. The "experts"s did not tear the Cougar apart because it doesn't look like a "Cougar." But then again the cougar does not have 400 HP.*


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have worked on the newer Cougars. If God took a dump and wanted a two syllable name for it, well...........

(single syllable would be "Neon")


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey guys my post was a reply to the original thread about value going down not the hideous couger


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HADAWS6 said:


> hey guys my post was a reply to the original thread about value going down not the hideous couger


*The value on these cars will continue to go down. If you are looking for the car to go up in value you have a long, long wait. Even then there is no guarantee the value will go up. The muscle car era is gone and the value on this GTO being in the same category as those is a crap shoot. This car was hated by the "experts." I would love to see my car command a higher value but when you have people loathing the car the chances of this car getting the dollar value is slim. 

The reference to the Cougar was both cars were muscle cars back in the day. When the Cougar was reintroduced completely redesigned it did not get the scrutiny the GTO got when it was resurrected. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> I have worked on the newer Cougars. If God took a dump and wanted a two syllable name for it, well...........
> 
> (single syllable would be "Neon")



*
Are you saying the Cougar is a piece of chit???????? :willy: :willy: 

I know nothing about them. The few I seen on the road looked sharp but then again...Everyone chits a masterpiece but no matter what it looks like it's still a piece of chit. :willy: :willy: :willy: 

I never cared for the Cougars back then. *


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I paid $28K for mine.... with 80 miles on it. with tax, finance charges etc.... it'll cost me $32K over 5 years. Could've bought an STi or an EVO, was looking at GTI's, RX8's, even mistakes....err... mustangs. The thing that won me over was the interior, and super low insurance cost. This car is less than half of what the others cost me in insurance, and it'll only get cheaper over the years. I love it, everyone that drives it loves it and the best part is that most people have no idea what they're starring at. 

Ex.... I was at the gas station, guy with a new STi pulled up. We got talking, having owned a subaru previously, we had a lot to talk about.... until he asked me why I bought a Grand Prix. A few minutes later he pulled up behind me. I'm sure that to this day he can't explain how a Grand Prix dusted him.:cheers 

I didn't buy this car to save $$$. I bought it to fly under the radar, and still have enough of the happy pedal.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *When the Cougar was reintroduced completely redesigned it did not get the scrutiny the GTO got when it was resurrected. *


The Cougar was resurrected as a decent looking car with 170hp and 165 torque, which puts it nowhere near car enthusiast radar.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AA GTO SP said:


> The Cougar was resurrected as a decent looking car with 170hp and 165 torque, which puts it nowhere near car enthusiast radar.


*
You missed my point.
*


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Our best hope for the value to hold on the GTO is all the teenage ricers out there. Those interested in drifting, road racing now. 

Most of those guys really like the design of the GTO. They could give a crap about it not being "retro".

I would like the see the '05- '06 Goats stabilize around $15-$16K in a few years for well maintained vehicles. 

After paying $24K new, I could keep it about 5-7 years, and sell for $15K without getting too much heartburn. Time will tell. It's rare I hold onto a car that long.


----------

